# FEAR FACTOR



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

On monday they will have the season premier of Fear Factor. One of the challenges was being dropped into a piranha tank. I usually dont watch fear factor, but you better bet im gonna be watching monday night.

HMmm... I wonder if anyone will come out skeletonized.










~Dj


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

this coming friday?


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> this coming friday?










Its on Monday.

~Dj


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

InSinUAsian said:


> On monday they will have the season premier of Fear Factor. One of the challenges was being dropped into a piranha tank. I usually dont watch fear factor, but you better bet im gonna be watching monday night.
> 
> HMmm... I wonder if anyone will come out skeletonized.
> 
> ...


 where have u been we have been talking about this since monday








a little to busy in p.discussion i guess :nod:


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

I figured...


----------



## Xenocobra (Sep 6, 2003)

can not wait to see it


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

do u no when in canada (toronto area) ? ? ?


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

it is going to be great


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

I think is gonna be aight but never knoe


----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

theres gonna be alot of














in that tank


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

i laugh if the Ps r scared shitless jumping out of the tank then everyone will get a diff view f ps


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

yea i wanna see it too but it doubt anything will happen since its on fear factor


----------



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

saw the commercial for a Fear Factor episode ... i think next week they're gonna dump contestants into a tank of Piranhas!!!!!!

I think they were Nattereri!!!

WOOHOOOO!!!


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

I seen it to.. Everyone watch Monday night!!!


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

i hope those idiots get their asses torn apart by those fish....then maybe one fish will jump out from all the excitement and bite that idiot of a host right in the nose


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

vlahos said:


> i hope those idiots get their asses torn apart by those fish....then maybe one fish will jump out from all the excitement and bite that idiot of a host right in the nose


----------



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

doh!









didn't see this post .. i posted one like this! DJ you beat me to it! someone please close my other post!

SOrry!


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

I seen the previews also. It's on monday night.
Maybe now people will understand that these aren't the man eating monsters Roosevelt talked about a decade ago.


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

how can a contestant be put in a tank of P's without being bitten? that show isnt going to let someone get hurt..I dont know how they are going to pull that off....anyone know how this will be staged or set up?


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

I don't think it will be staged at all. I seen a guy climb in to a tank with a bunch of big piranha. They never paid him any mind. They're not the mindless blood thirsty beasts that they're made out to be. Am I right????????????????


----------



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

you know they're gonna put Pacu in there!


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

That's







an idea!!


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

its not that they will go all out and attack...im sure if anything theya re WELL fed before the "contest"....but if the people get to close to the fish...they could attack or bite just to protect themselves...i know...ive been bitten and it sucks


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

Man, if they put in a bunch of rbp or another type of P and the P swim around in circle being pussies, then that would make all P's look bad. And when I tell my friend I have a Ps then would say, really, like the ones on Fear Factor, they'll not that crazy.....









wow then stick your hand in the water cuz they won't bite. hahahahahahahaha









watch i'm know one of my friend would be like that if he watched that show!


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

well RBP's arent exactly the most viscious P's out there either...try fear factoring in some jackass into a pool with some hungry caribe...then you have some problems fo sho!


----------



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

CARIBE CARIBE!!!

or better yet!!!

HUNGRY CARIBE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










anyone planning on PVRing thing and converting it to avi!!!

if no one will, I'll do it =0


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

DO IT!!


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

It is obvious that nothing serious will happen, otherwise it would not be televised on national TV. However, it will be a cool site to see someone taking a swim in a tank that looks like about 500 gallons filled with MANY P's. It would definately be cool to try once, IF YOU COULD WORK UP THE BALLS. LoL









~Dj


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

InSinUAsian said:


> I figured...:rasp:










then why did u start this thread


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

I looked in the lounge and dint see one on the first page. Its okay, im sure this thread will get more replies then you spam kings in the lounge.









~Dj


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

InSinUAsian said:


> I looked in the lounge and dint see one on the first page. Its okay, im sure this thread will get more replies then you spam kings in the lounge.:rasp:
> 
> ~Dj


 dam skippy


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

:laugh: LoL. Plus it looks like you spammers couldnt even get the day right. HMm...

~Dj


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

InSinUAsian said:


> LoL. Plus it looks like you spammers couldnt even get the day right. HMm...
> 
> ~Dj


 well if we got the day right we couldent spam on this thread


----------



## NatenSarah (Sep 14, 2003)

It'll probably be a large tank with a partition in it. Hungry RBPs on one side, well- fed RB-Pacu's on the other. That way the producers can scare the crap out of people by throwing something into the RBP side and having the camera zoom in on the Ps tearing some dead carcass apart, while the contestants have no idea there's a partition because the lighting makes it impossible to tell.

--n8


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

I'm looking forward to watching the show, however I don't see the big fear factor in jumping in a tank full of piranhas. I'm sure the Piranhas are well fed maybe even drugged a bit. I would do it for 50G's. Bottom line is they are not in there natural habitat. I would like to see them swim in the Amazon with piranhas. That would kick up the fear factor up a notch!


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

You guys really give P's too much credit. I wouldnt mind personally taking a dip on national tv, competing for 50,000 with ANY OF YOUR P's. I know that P's are cool and all, but they are just not the man eaters that popular opinion would have you belive.

~Dj


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

InSinUAsian said:


> You guys really give P's too much credit. I wouldnt mind personally taking a dip on national tv, competing for 50,000 with ANY OF YOUR P's. I know that P's are cool and all, but they are just not the man eaters that popular opinion would have you belive.
> 
> ~Dj


 thats right as long as your not bleeding they will just leave you alone


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

InSinUAsian said:


> You I know that P's are cool and all, but they are just not the man eaters that popular opinion would have you belive.
> 
> ~Dj


 Go take a dip in the Amazon with some piranhas. Better yet....if you really have balls go for a skinny dip in the Amazon and hand feed them some bloody beef heart, them come back to us and tell us how piranhas aren't the man eaters that popular opinion would have you believe.


----------



## NatenSarah (Sep 14, 2003)

Death in # said:


> thats right as long as your not bleeding they will just leave you alone :nod:


 Unless they get curious and make you start bleeding.









--n8


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

You really think all that hype is true? Im sure if you stepped into a drying pool of P's that were secluded and starving then you would have no problem. However, if you are talking about the amazon, if you ever did take a trip down there you would find children playing and swimming in Piranha inhabited waters like they were never there. People indigenous to their natural habitat find no threat posed by these fish, but instead basically utilize these fish for food just as any other fish. P's are cool indeed, however are not the man eaters that old folk lore has tought us.

Most P keepers learn that fact quite soon.

~Dj


----------



## NatenSarah (Sep 14, 2003)

I've seen the dvd too







, but I still wouldn't swim in the Amazon.

they called 'em capaburra for a reason.









--n8


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

I would do it as long as they let me wear a cup. I dont care if i did get bitten anywhere else ive been bitten by a p before and it doesnt actually hurt till way after.


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

WHO RECORDED THIS AND CAN CONVERT TO A MEDIA FORMAT FOR US TO SEE?? WHO! Please!


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Just watch it on monday.

~Dj


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

Don't forget it's on now!!


----------



## bozley (Mar 12, 2003)

I'd rather swim with p's then crawl out on that friggn bar...couldn't get me out there...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

InSinUAsian said:


> You really think all that hype is true? Im sure if you stepped into a drying pool of P's that were secluded and starving then you would have no problem. However, if you are talking about the amazon, if you ever did take a trip down there you would find children playing and swimming in Piranha inhabited waters like they were never there. People indigenous to their natural habitat find no threat posed by these fish, but instead basically utilize these fish for food just as any other fish. P's are cool indeed, however are not the man eaters that old folk lore has tought us.
> 
> Most P keepers learn that fact quite soon.
> 
> ~Dj


 INSINUASIAN








p'S ESPECIALLY PYGOS ARE SKITTISH .....I learned that real quick with my regular reds and they got sent packing to a great new home....

i saw the tank they are throwing them in and they are only covered up to their ankles...
Dj is right people down there that live with these fish find no threat against them...Now if you have bloody beefheart in yo hand ...seriously what do you think is going to happen ....Common sense...Those people come in contact with these fish daily...
I personnaly would not swim with them in the amazon ....but in a confined tank i may take a dip for 50 g's


----------



## bozley (Mar 12, 2003)

whoa...they're digging pig kidney's out with they're mouth in a tank of 500 p's


----------



## bozley (Mar 12, 2003)

must be well fed...with some serious lights on them


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

I think they are pacus...because their mouth is different


----------



## bozley (Mar 12, 2003)

not so great


----------



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

Just watched it. It was pretty corny. What kinda P's were those? They didnt have the P jaw. Looked more like a cariba with a pacu head haha.


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

THEY WERE PACU'S!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## reservoirdog51 (Aug 18, 2003)

It was a waste of time to watch


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

those were definately pacu what crap, im complaining to nbc


----------



## penn955 (May 16, 2003)

Pacus


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

damn, 500 pacus. I'm dissapointed. I heard they had teeth though, don't they?


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

i thought reading at first they would be small piranha's.

they were in fact pacu's?

can anyone verify this? anyone have it on tape or something?


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

EMJAY said:


> i thought reading at first they would be small piranha's.
> 
> they were in fact pacu's?
> 
> can anyone verify this? anyone have it on tape or something?


 They were small pacus my man...I didn't tape it...but I did pay really close attention during close ups and saw their mouth...THEY ARE DEFINATELY PACUS


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

> THEY ARE DEFINATELY PACUS












i got fooled by pacus once but never again!!!


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

That was such a rippoff, you can so tell there pacus, if i was on the show I's tell em.







FEAR FACTOR


----------



## Xenocobra (Sep 6, 2003)

your right that was


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Lame! Pacus! I'm so disappointed.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)




----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

actually I saw one RB I think. So lame.


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

That's show biz!


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

THAT SHOW F'N SUCKS


----------

